# Stealing my strawberries :D



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I had to share these with you - my girls stealing strawberries in the garden 











































































And The Winner Takes It All (sorry for the quality in this picture, but I had to add it)


















Thanks for looking, hope you like them too!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awwww too sweetxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL little thieves.
So cute!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ha ha the little Berry Burgulars!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha omg quality


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! 6th pic down it looks like Lourdes is acting as lookout!!
I know you were there but that's what it looks like.
So funny! x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Shameless thieves 

How cute!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Hahah great pics!

I used to have a strawberry plant until the dogs ate all the strawberries and then started tearing apart the leaves and stems :lol:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha! Great great photos!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Love the pics, they look delicious can't blame them! Tehee.
Very funny


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Too cute! My brother had a little terrier that would steal my mom's pineapple guavas thinking they were balls, play with them until the squished open, then eat them.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Great pics. Beautiful pups!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow those strawberries looks yummy!!! we tried doing strawberries before in the garden but only ended up with eaten ones from the birds, squirells, raccoons...

lmao ur pups look so cute going for that ONE strawberry :albino:


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww how cute! Looks like they were enjoying themselves though lol


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

haha great pics! we have strawberries in the garden too, so far they are safe lol


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Aw! how cute! Mine is afraid of strawberry. lol


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Great photos  :coolwink:


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you all :hello1:

They knew exactly what they are going for haha, Peppi&Roxy are obsessed with all the fruits and berries.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

that is so cute!! lovely pics xx


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

Awww such little cuties. I've discovered my two boys love to *help* me garden too. I make sure I throw out a few weeds so they will leave my flowers alone.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats so adorable


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hehe great pics! I don't blame them, those strawberries look really good!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute! Finally one was brave enough to steal it! lol Those are really cute pics!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you :hello1:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

What happy little gardeners! Priceless pics


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I didn't know that dogs could eat strawberries. Those are such cute pictures of your dogs.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

You chi's are too cute, my girl Tess (Who is in rainbow bridge) Loved strawberries!


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

lovely pics xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hehe cheeky littles one x


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Hey Poppy does this too!! I picked the plants up and put them on the wall. Are they ok to eat strawberries? If so I will give her the rest of the ones she has ruined!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you :hello1:

Yes strawberries are fine for dogs, not too many though, occasional summer time treat  Mine love almost all fruits and veggies!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww, who can blame them ! Strawberries are the best. 

Cute photos.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Looks like Poppy will be having another treat tomorrow then!!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't blame them for taking a few berries - they look delish!!! The pics are great and your pups are adorable!


----------

